# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Можно ли пользоваться утюгом?

## Валентин Шеховцов

Ишвара осуждает неглаженых? Разве не гибнут дживы от утюга? Как гладили в Индии в прошлом?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Можно.
Не осуждает.
Гибнут.
Досками.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Разве не гибнут дживы от утюга?


В вашем организме каждый день гибнут тысячи джив (микробы, уничтожаемые иммунной системой). Тысяча-другая микробов, павших в холокосте, устроенном вами посредством утюга - не имеет значения. 

Да что там микробы. Вы кушаете пшеницу или фасоль? Представьте только себе, сколько джив, в т.ч. с телами высокого уровня (мыши, кроты, птенцы птиц и пр.) погибло на поле в результате выращивания этих продуктов. Тысячи их.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> В вашем организме каждый день гибнут тысячи джив (микробы, уничтожаемые иммунной системой)


Можно не утюжить и погибнет меньше. А еда, питьё, ходьба и дыхание неизбежны

А в духовном мире выходит микробов нет как внутри так и снаружи? А курты, дхоти и сари там тоже личности подобно флейте?

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Даешь духовный мир!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ишвара осуждает неглаженых? Разве не гибнут дживы от утюга?


Кришна хочет, чтобы вайшнавы были аккуратными и выглаженными, в этом нет сомнений.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил: "Мы не буддисты и не последователи джайнизма" А иначе мы ходили бы с повязками и с вениками по улице  :smilies: 





> Как гладили в Индии в прошлом?


 Думаю, утюгами гладили. В те времена были технологии покруче современных. Мы видели в Индии старинные утюги на углях, еще работают, видимо, остались еще со времен Кришны.




> А в духовном мире ... курты, дхоти и сари там тоже личности подобно флейте?


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...532#post115532

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А что собственно должны были гладить в Индии? Если одежда представляла собой прямоугольные куски тканей, которые после стирки расстилались на земле или вешались на ветки, так ведь оно сразу немятое получалось.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот примерно так гладили во всем мире до того, как появились утюги:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Вспомнилась история при сборе в паломничество в Индию.

Мать: Нужно обязательно взять утюг
Дочь: Мама, ты же знаешь, в дороге и иголка обуза
Мать: Ну как же ходить в мятом, неглаженом по Индии
Дочь: Возьми тогда и гладильную доску

----------


## Андрей Н

> Кришна хочет, чтобы вайшнавы были аккуратными и выглаженными, в этом нет сомнений.
> Шрила Прабхупада говорил: "Мы не буддисты и не последователи джайнизма" А иначе мы ходили бы с повязками и с вениками по улице


Подскажите, откуда такая уверенность? С аккуратностью согласен, но очень сомневаюсь, что Кришна хочет от вайшнавов выглаженности.
Чистенько... вот и красивенько.




> Думаю, утюгами гладили. В те времена были технологии покруче современных. Мы видели в Индии старинные утюги на углях, еще работают, видимо, остались еще со времен Кришны.
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...532#post115532


В те времена люди были покруче, а технологии как раз напротив -- были попроще.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Андрей Н есть брошюра "Вайшнавский этикет" вот там написано каким должен быть.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Андрей Н есть брошюра "Вайшнавский этикет" вот там написано каким должен быть.


Прям так и написано, что Кришна хочет?
Со ссылками на БГ написано или просто?

----------


## Alex Murti

слишком много заморочек) 
хотите-гладьтесь,не хотите-ходите помятыми))
главное ведь-смартавьям сататам вишнур:если вам легче помнить о Кришне в выглаженном дхоти или сари,пожалуйста,утюжтесь)))

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Кроме простолюдинов были и есть другие уважаемые касты, которые следили за своим внешним видом. Традиционные способы глажения возникли не случайно. То есть они не были папуасами и не ходили в гамчах. 

У нас в ИСККОН уважающие себя преданные гладят и курту и дхоти. Брахмачари иногда применяют ,,ход конем,, - гладят только передние складки дхоти.

Конечно, во время парикрамы особо не погладишь,но если хорошо разровнять одежду для просушки, все равно будет опрятнее вид. Культура это в основном мультура у нас, но есть и другие страны и культурные традиции.

Между немятым и глаженым примерно такая же разница, как между бритым и стриженым.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Между немятым и глаженым примерно такая же разница, как между бритым и стриженым.


То есть никакой... Только для проповеди, поскольку карми обусловлены внешним видом.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> То есть никакой... Только для проповеди, поскольку карми обусловлены внешним видом.


Да, для проповеди это важно. И для собственной гуны благости, просто для сравнения можно пойти на улицу в жеваной одежде, а потом ее выгладить, разница в сознании будет для большинства ощутима.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Высококачественный шелк почти не мнется. Т.е. если ткань благостная, то она и мяться не должна? 
Может это лишь в кали-югу ткани деградировали и появилась глажка - явный изъян земных одежд, один из элементов тройственных страданий.
Глажкой хотят создать впечатление чего-то свежего и нового будто текстиль только вышел из-под ткацкого станка.

А как у полубогов обстоит дело с производством тканей, стиркой и глаженьем?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Высококачественный шелк почти не мнется. Т.е. если ткань благостная, то она и мяться не должна?


Шелк тоже мнётся, а хлопок,-благостная ткань, очень мнётся.




> Может это лишь в кали-югу ткани деградировали и появилась глажка - явный изъян земных одежд, один из элементов тройственных страданий.


Нет, конечно. Достаточно почитать 41  главу "Кришна и Баларама входят в Матхуру" http://www.ahakimov.ru/vedic/358.html и будет понятно, что стиральщики, красильщики, гладильщики и т.п. всегда существовали. Им нравится стирать и гладить  :smilies:

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Камса был экономным царём? Вот Юдхиштхира надевал каждое утро новую одежду, а вечером её жертвовал.
Ведь как-то не пристало царю надевать ношеное даже им самим, и тем более то, что постоянно стирается нижеварновым прачкой. 
У Камсы были подданные ткачи, так что зачем ему стиранное было носить: "После к братьям подошел ткач и с любовью стал надевать на Них разноцветные украшения, сделанные из тканей" ШБ 10.41.40

----------


## Кеша

Как все тут знают, суть нашей одежды - это одежда без швов, т.к. только такая одежда соответствует высшему стандарту чистоты (в швах скапливается грязь).
Вопрос в том, можно ли сказать, что в складках *помятой* одежды скапливается грязь?
Если обратиться к голосу внутри себя (Параматмы?  :swoon: ), то про себя могу точно сказать, что выглаженная одежда даёт ощущение большей благостности и чистоты.

Мне кажется, что люди, ходящие в мятой одежде, просто несколько ленивы и не хотят себя утруждать дополнительными беспокойствами. Потому что если дать им на вывор 2 разных комплекта (мятый и поглаженный), то 100% из них выберут поглаженный.

А если у всех из души идёт желание одеть поглаженную, то не является ли это голосом Всевышнего?  :smilies:

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Ишвара осуждает неглаженых? Разве не гибнут дживы от утюга? Как гладили в Индии в прошлом?


 А сколько при стирке гибнут...А уж если помыться...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Камса был экономным царём? Вот Юдхиштхира надевал каждое утро новую одежду, а вечером её жертвовал.


Может, Камса был жадным? :doom: 




> Ведь как-то не пристало царю надевать ношеное даже им самим, и тем более то, что постоянно стирается нижеварновым прачкой.


Прачка-шудра, он полноправный член варнашрамы. Думаете, Камсе должен был стирать вайшья или кшатрий?  :smilies: 




> У Камсы были подданные ткачи, так что зачем ему стиранное было носить?


Это реально интересный вопрос! Тоже хотелось бы узнать.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Прачка-шудра, он полноправный член варнашрамы. Думаете, Камсе должен был стирать вайшья или кшатрий?


Если едоку передаётся сознание повара, то почему носителю стиранных одежд не передаётся сознание прачки?
А как прачка мог выйти в город стирать одежды Камсы? Разве он не мог делать этого не выходя из царской резиденции? 
Наверное не очень хорошо когда горожане видят грязное бельё императора

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Где ж ему стирать в царской резиденции? Там река не течет  :smilies: 
Из текста книги не обязательно следует, что Камса носил стиранные одежды.

_ На одной из улиц Кришна и Баларама увидели человека, который зарабатывал на жизнь тем, что стирал и красил одежду. Кришна милостиво попросил красильщика дать Ему какой-нибудь достойный наряд и обещал, что если он даст Ему ткань самой красивой расцветки, то будет щедро вознагражден и ему всегда будет сопутствовать удача. Кришна, разумеется, не был нищим и не нуждался ни в одежде, ни в ткани. Своей просьбой Он давал понять, что каждый должен быть готов исполнить любое Его желание. В этом суть сознания Кришны.
 К несчастью, красильщик оказался слугой Камсы и отверг просьбу Верховной Личности Бога. Таков результат, к которому приводит общение с дурными людьми. Красильщик должен был немедленно дать одежду Верховному Господу, который обещал ему за это всяческие блага, но, будучи слугой Камсы, грешный демон не мог исполнить просьбу Кришны. Вместо того чтобы обрадоваться, он пришел в гнев и наотрез отказался что-либо Ему дать. "Как Ты смеешь просить у меня вещи, предназначенные для царя! - воскликнул он и принялся отчитывать Кришну и Балараму. - Вот что, друзья, никогда не посягайте на вещи, которые принадлежат царю, а не то его слуги схватят Вас и жестоко накажут. Тогда Вы не оберетесь бед. Такое уже случалось на моей памяти. Каждого, кто пытается незаконно завладеть царской собственностью, ждет суровое наказание".
 Эти слова привели Господа Кришну, сына Деваки, в неописуемый гнев. Ударив красильщика ребром ладони, Он снес ему голову, и тот упал бездыханный. Так Господь Кришна подтвердил то, о чем говорится в "Брахма-самхите", а именно, что каждая часть тела Господа способна действовать так, как Он пожелает. Без меча, одним ударом руки Кришна отсек красильщику голову. Это доказывает, что Верховный Господь всемогущ. Когда Он хочет что-либо сделать, Ему не требуется никакой помощи._

То есть возможен вариант, что красильщик для Камсы красил одежды, а стирал для других.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Сам себе нашел опровержение  :smilies: 
В пословном переводе стиха ШБ 10.41.32 (http://vedabase.com/ru/sb/10/41/32) есть слово "постиранной". Похоже Камса таки носил стиранную одежду.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если едоку передаётся сознание повара, то почему носителю стиранных одежд не передаётся сознание прачки?


Вкушение еды-это другое, поэтому самое лучшее, когда готовит вайшнав. Про сознание стиральщика белья нчего не слышала, не знаю.




> А как прачка мог выйти в город стирать одежды Камсы? Разве он не мог делать этого не выходя из царской резиденции? 
>  Наверное не очень хорошо когда горожане видят грязное бельё императора


Такие интересные вопросы! Надо родиться в Матхуре в те дни, разузнать!  :smilies:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

это карма микробов-погибнуть от утюга,ведь Параматма определила им для жительства именно это место,предназначенное для глажи,а могла бы -иное :smilies: 
а вобще  мужчинам работать надо больше,физической нагрузки там -тогда дурные вопросы в ум не лезут

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> а вобще  мужчинам работать надо больше,физической нагрузки там -тогда дурные вопросы в ум не лезут


 :good:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

:sorry:  :namaste:

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> Может, Камса был жадным?


Не может быть

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Не может быть


 Вероятно Камса истратился от длительной войны с Кришной

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Не может быть


Сможете аргументировать?

----------


## Damodara dasa

> Шелк тоже мнётся, а хлопок,-благостная ткань, очень мнётся.
> 
> 
> Нет, конечно. Достаточно почитать 41  главу "Кришна и Баларама входят в Матхуру" http://www.ahakimov.ru/vedic/358.html и будет понятно, что стиральщики, красильщики, гладильщики и т.п. всегда существовали. Им нравится стирать и гладить


А в Двараке - проститутки.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А в Двараке - проститутки.


Да, живут они там и не представляют, сколько вызывают беспокойств в умах преданных  :biggrin1:

----------


## Сандра

иногда я  в шоке......... мне даже нечего сказать

----------


## Абакар

Бедному жениться - ночь коротка! Ржунимагу!

----------


## Абакар

Следующим к обсуждению будет вопрос - можно ли пользоваться блендером, далее по списку - пылесос.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Вспомнилась история при сборе в паломничество в Индию.
> 
> Мать: Нужно обязательно взять утюг
> Дочь: Мама, ты же знаешь, в дороге и иголка обуза
> Мать: Ну как же ходить в мятом, неглаженом по Индии
> Дочь: Возьми тогда и гладильную доску


Харе Кришна, преданные. Подниму старую тему, потому как все-таки непонятно, как быть на фестивалях и паломничествах. Не таскать же с собой, в самом деле, утюг и гладильную доску. В те разы, когда я ездил, мне повезло, т.к. хозяева дома, где снимали жилье, предлагали свой утюг и гладильную доску. Но каждый раз есть вероятность, что не будет такой возможности, как и возможности развешивать так, чтобы сохло без складок.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Дживы не гибнут. Дживу нельзя убить, она бессмертна.  :smilies: 
Гибнут тела бактерий. Джайны, например, покрывают рот тканью, чтобы не залетела какая мошка, используют фильтрованную воду.
Но вайшнавам всё же не стоит уподобляться шуньявади. _Человеческое тело обретает джива для осознания Бога_. Если человек отвергает Бога Вишну, он оказывается в майе, иллюзии, которая крадёт его разум, что и видно по этим шуньявади апостериори.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна, преданные. Подниму старую тему, потому как все-таки непонятно, как быть на фестивалях и паломничествах. Не таскать же с собой, в самом деле, утюг и гладильную доску. В те разы, когда я ездил, мне повезло, т.к. хозяева дома, где снимали жилье, предлагали свой утюг и гладильную доску. Но каждый раз есть вероятность, что не будет такой возможности, как и возможности развешивать так, чтобы сохло без складок.


Семья моих знакомых преданных вообще не пользуется утюгом. Даже дома.
Дхоти можно надеть, складки пригладить рукой. А все остальное само на теле разгладится.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Семья моих знакомых преданных вообще не пользуется утюгом. Даже дома.
> Дхоти можно надеть, складки пригладить рукой. А все остальное само на теле разгладится.


Вот и мне представляется, что это должно быть нормой. Сейчас же норма - это именно проглаженная ткань.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шелк, вискоза, хлопок и шерсть - ткани натуральные, отлично распрямляются от увлажнения. 

Берете с собой обычную брызгалку для цветов (она весит 20 г и стоит в хозтоварах рублей 30).
Наливаете воду в любую бутылку или вообще любую емкость.
Брызгаете ткань, ждете несколько минут - все распрямится и без утюга.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Шелк, вискоза, хлопок и шерсть - ткани натуральные, отлично распрямляются от увлажнения. 
> Берете с собой обычную брызгалку для цветов (она весит 20 г и стоит в хозтоварах рублей 30).
> Наливаете воду в любую бутылку или вообще любую емкость.
> Брызгаете ткань, ждете несколько минут - все распрямится и без утюга.


О, отличный вариант.  :vanca calpa:  Надеваешь дхоти и курту, опрыскиваешь себя или друг друга и все разглаживается. Ну или почти все.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Невысохшая одежда может сильно растягиваться на локтях, коленях, горловине и заминаться. Viskosa\Rayon (переработанное древесное волокно) и Rami (крапива) становятся ломкими, непрочными в мокром виде, и будут потом быстрее рваться, если их растягивать или перекручивать влажными. 

В жару специально надевают влажную одежду, испарение охлаждает. В Индии даже изобрели холодильник без электричества, охлаждающий на одной энергии испарения воды из пористой глины. 

Так что ткань одежды, особенно 4 м дхоти и 6-7 м сари, надо выбирать с умом, чтобы не тратить потом время )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Сейчас же норма - это именно проглаженная ткань.


Могли бы уточнить, что вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Могли бы уточнить, что вы имеете в виду?


Имел в виду, что сейчас все знакомые прабху для участия в храмовой программе, празднике или харинаме гладят дхоти и курту утюгами (или им гладят).

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Вот читаю тему и думаю - зачем это всё? Микробы убиваются, швы, опрыскивание...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я не знаю, откуда у жен столько времени, чтобы гладить по 10-11 м ткани (свое сари 6-7 м + дхоти 4 м ) + верх. 
Если только больше делать нечего.
С годами пройдет )  намного практичнее выбирать правильную  ткань.

Опрыскивание - это наше все. 
Не ходить же в мятом, с заломами после сушки и т.п.  

Кстати, в 11 Песни ШБ есть указание Кришны, что брахмачари не должны гладить одежду, т.е. чрезмерно заботиться о своем внешнем виде.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Если у жен есть время на поглажку, то это уже не Брахмачари. Поэтому научите нас, как обращаться с одеждой.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кришна говорит об учениках 5-25 лет, именно их называют брахмачари в ведической культуре. 
А те, кто по возрасту в грихастха-ашраме, могут уделять достаточно времени внешнему виду, поскольку начинается работа в социуме, где встречают все-таки по одежке. 

Но храмовые программы - это вообще отдельная тема. Про искусство общения... Меня в свое время впечатлила фраза, что Вайшнав никому не создает беспокойств.

Если более простых прабху могут удивлять всего лишь отглаженные дхоти, представьте, каково бывает более простым матаджи находиться в окружении звенящих побрякушками разряженых матаджи. 

Смысл собраний в храме в вайшнава-санге и совместном воспевании. Если собрания в атмосфере "показов мод", себя, украшений и машин, это неправильно.

У меня давно мнение, что надо встречаться в разное время по группам, поскольку людям нужно абсолютно разное. 

Например, я с удивлением наблюдаю, как у нас возникла целая волна людей с наколками. Простите, но я лично вот не могу с ними общаться, я этих людей не понимаю, у меня брезгливость к наколкам. Истязать свое тело - это аскеза в тамасе... Но есть такие киртании... Буду ли я на их киртанах? нет. Но такие люди, видимо друг друга по наколкам и распознают, у кого какие интересы. И то ли в разговорах тратить свое время не хотят на самопрезентацию, и видимо, вот таким способом специально отодвигают тех, кто не их круга, то ли даже и не думают о впечатлении, которое оставляют...  

У меня лично сложилось впечатление, что исторически Вайшнавы не смешивались все подряд, а общались по необходимости с семьями схожего статуса. Да и последователи и ученики какого-то одного гуру, будучи схожими в духовном плане и хорошо зная друг друга, и свои различия воспринимали иначе. 

А у нас принято, что бессистемно все вместе, знакомые и незнакомые, новички и опытные, съезжаются и толкутся в одних и тех же помещениях, чтобы переодеться, нарядиться, сталкиваясь между делом с кем надо и не надо, и оставляя зачастую страннейшие случайные впечатления. И пока еще найдешь свою сангу (если повезет), ради которой едешь в храм - получишь столько "самскар"...

----------

